# SACD/DVD-A @ Best Buy – Bye, Bye…



## Guest

I was rather dismayed to walk into the only store I have found that carries a decent selection of SACD and DVD-A titles and see the large sections almost completely gone. There are several Best Buy stores here in balmy Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada but only one that carried any of the high-rez formats. It seems they are about to be either carry significantly less stock or remove them entirely. Of course the always affable sales people had absolutely no clue about either format or if and when they were to be gone. I bought each and every title I had even considered earlier (there was little left), much to the amusement of the staff at the checkout counter.

If you happen to be an audiophile in Winnipeg, get the to the Best Buy on St. James with haste before they're all gone.

Hopefully this doesn’t mean the online selections at Futureshop and Best Buy are next.


----------



## F1 fan

Hi Mike ,Unfortunately found the same problem at BB's in Whitby and Ajax Ont stock is depleting quickly.
They could at least reduce the prices if they are trying to clear stock but they still want full pop for them.

BTW shouldn't that be balmy Winterpeg?


----------



## Sonnie

Try http://www.deepdiscountdvd.ca/ ... free shipping and a fairly reasonable stock of various titles on DVD-A... there CD counterpart may have SACDs as well.


----------



## Guest

I have also come across www.grooveyard.ca, which carries the Telarc and Chesky labels, and sells at reasonable prices. My sister bought a few Cd’s from them awhile back. Their website unfortunately doesn’t seem to let one browse their entire selection but if you know what your looking for you can search for it.


----------



## Guest

I wish it were balmy Winterpeg… it has been near 4 weeks now with a +30ºC humidex:sn:. Next weeks forecasts are near +40’s. That’s 86 to 104 for you yanks. I miss the winter right now.


----------



## Guest

Yourmusic.com has a about 40-50 SACD titles for $5.99 with free shipping. I'm not sure what shipping to Canada might be.


----------



## GregBe

nobbie said:


> Yourmusic.com has a about 40-50 SACD titles for $5.99 with free shipping. I'm not sure what shipping to Canada might be.


Is there anyway to search on yourmusic for just SACD's?


----------



## Guest

Short update:

I was at Best Buy again… and this time I found a sales guy who knew a little bit about a little bit. It would seem the stores are phasing out SACD and DVD-A. I was told that they haven’t been replenishing stock or getting in new releases for at least the last 4 months. In the salespersons words, “they are about to go the way of BETA.” I still don’t know about their online selections/stock.


----------



## Guest

Yeah the stores in my area phased out DVD-A and SACD about six months ago. This happened right around the time I purchased a capable DVD player. I looked around online for some CDs but ended up never purchasing any. It's too bad, if they still carried them at Best Buy I might purchase a few.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

SACD and DVD-Audio discs are a Niche product and CC and BB just don't have that many customers buying these. Its not worth it to stock them. Besides, online retailers have better prices and a wide selection so its better for the consumer to just shop online anyways. Which is exactly what people have been doing.


----------



## Guest

I've begun the lament of the SACD and DVD-A already. The only store anywhere around me carries maybe 12 or 13 different DVD-A discs, and none at all by the artist that I love. :hissyfit:


----------



## basementjack

Don't sweat it too much - as you mentioned, there wasn't that much content to begin with...

Luckily I hear analog is doing pretty well right now - might be time to enjoy some records again...


----------



## rcarlton

Hate to admit it, but I find myself dusting off the records again. SACD's sure sounded good.


----------



## bobgpsr

Or you can use MusicGiants for lossless audio downloads. Mostly stereo but they have a few 5.1 surround lossless titles. Almost instant gratification if you can use a PC to play high quality audio.
24bit/96kHz WMA lossless. :meter:


----------



## jackfish

http://www.elusivedisc.com/
http://www.musicdirect.com/Default.asp
http://store.acousticsounds.com/store.cfm


----------

